

Show HN: Jasymchat, Computer algebra system (CAS) with chat - Edmond
http://jasymchat.com

======
Edmond
dev here...happy to answer any questions.

~~~
lutusp
1\. No history.

2\. No online help.

3\. After making an entry, the system's response scrolls out of view.

4\. The IPython notebook environment already exists, is suitable for server
environments, and is much more polished.

[http://ipython.org/ipython-
doc/rel-1.0.0/interactive/public_...](http://ipython.org/ipython-
doc/rel-1.0.0/interactive/public_server.html)

I hope this helps.

~~~
Edmond
there is extensive help...actually the entire doc is included right at the
top.

It is not IPython and isn't meant to be.

Not sure what you mean by history but if you sign in you can save sessions.

~~~
lutusp
> there is extensive help ...

Yes, but, unlike most CAS systems, there's no inline help. "help (command)"
doesn't work. "command?" doesn't work.

> It is not IPython and isn't meant to be.

Okay, but you do realize that this application lives in the same world with
its alternatives, yes? And that IPython does what this application does, but
better?

> Not sure what you mean by history ...

Try pressing your keyboard's up-arrow to see if your prior entries come into
view.

The fact that the server's response scrolls out of view is by itself a show-
stopper. The user is reduced to providing scroll-down inputs constantly during
a work session. This kind of problem is trivially solved.

Just trying to help.

~~~
Edmond
Feedback is appreciated.

Yes inline help isn't currently supported...I believe you typed "help solve"?
That won't work right now:)

There is a "Recall" button, it is meant to emulate the up-arrow recall feature
you find in CLI environments...I might add it.

This is really meant for high-school/undergrad/and maybe grad
students...IPython is a much more comprehensive environment.

In any case thanks for the feedback.

